# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Here Ya go Kev

## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Tell me this isn't the look of a man hungry for a title!

----------


## Shredz

where u supposed to put a pick in???

----------


## bigkev

ah man, it didnt work! :Don't know:

----------


## Mallet

Maybe he means his avatar? Homer is always hungry. speaking of food? I gotta go...

----------

